# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Schwerpunkt- lernen

## Stromer

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich lerne gerade mit einem Freund fr das liebe fiesikum und wir haben scheinbar nicht mehr viel Zeit. Nun hat er wohl alles irgendwie gelernt (evtl. ineffizient). Ich dachte mir nun, wir nehmen die Schwerpunktthemen und wiederholen diese intensiver. Ich wollte euch bitten zu meiner Auflistung eure Meinung abzugeben:

Physiologie: Herz/Kreislauf, Atmung, Niere, Muskulatur

Biochemie: Stoffwechsel, Hormone, Blut

Anatomie: ??? kann ich nicht sagen

Mir ist schon klar, dass letztlich alles drankommen kann, aber es gibt ja dann doch nochmal massive Unterschiede bei der Gewichtung.

liebe Gre

----------

